# kings norton is it really that bad? found a nice flat west mill croft...



## Joshkz (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi,

I found a lovely flat in west mill croft,kings norton,Birmingham, I really don`t know the area but its right next to the countryside.......i figured how could i go wrong, then a taxi driver starts telling me not to go into any of the pubs nearby,so I looked it up online & its near some place called "hawkesley" and i`ve read a few people saying its the worst area in birmingham..... I already signed the contract for 6 months, so i can`t back out....I spent 6 weeks looking for somewhere nice to live all i got was stupid tiny studio flats and idiot landlords.....whereas my new landlord seems nice, he even arranged for a new washing machine at no cost to me, as mine is broken... did I just make the worst mistake of my life? Josh


----------



## moomoo (Dec 24, 2015)

Kings Norton is fine.


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 4, 2016)

I can't help but wonder how Josh is getting on in the badlands of Kings Norton??


----------



## The Boy (Jan 4, 2016)

My favourite thing about these threads is when, about a year after the thread is started, another random pops up to tell us how the area in question is full of 'chavs', 'immigrants' and other sorts who are apparently undesirable.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 4, 2016)

Maybe he got murdered upon arrival


----------



## Smokeandsteam (Jan 4, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> Maybe he got murdered upon arrival



Perhaps he died of boredom after ignoring the taxi driver and going to one of the local pubs?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 4, 2016)

Smokeandsteam said:


> Perhaps he died of boredom after ignoring the taxi driver and going to one of the local pubs?


I reckon he got an Uber and paid the price


----------

